# Maiden doe with hard swollen udder



## Kim4life99 (Jun 8, 2018)

I have a yearling doe who has a large swollen hard udder. She has never been with a buck, or been exposed to a buck. She has no temp, is acting normal and has had her udder like this for 4 months now. The past week I have noticed the swelling is spreading up towards her belly now. She does not like to have udder touches but it does not seem hot, just hard. I have never seen this in a goat before.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2018)

Has she been tested for CAE?
I would consult with your vet.

BTW she is a pretty doe.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 8, 2018)

if only the udder had swollen.... I would have said precocious udder and moved on.

however, since it is hard,  and the swelling is moving up the belly... I am afraid that looks like a vet call the me.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Sorry you're having an issue with your doe. That's really something/unique   I would also say Vet interdiction. I hope you'll let us know what it turns out to be. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------

